# Guppy Help



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi i have been told u can look for a black dot on the female guppy when she is preg, but i have one that i think is preg, but does anyone have a pic where the dot usually appears?

thanks alot

- Jonno


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

i found the perfect picture... although im not quite sure when the spot appears... this is where it will appear at, i also have a pregnant guppy who doesnt have the spot, but i have several feeder guppies (just pets) that all have the spot

edit: i found this info on a website 
Her "gravid spot" will grow large and darken as the fertilized eggs develop. Closer to delivery time, the spot will be nearly black. Some say they are even able to see the developed babies within the gravid spot, but I can't say I have seen this.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its the same with me, i have 1 large guppy who looks preg because she is so big and some young guppies that have the black spot, and is there away u can tell when she is going to give birth because i have a 56 litre tank all setup and ready!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Kewl avatars, you two.

It's kind of hard to find a pic of a female guppy WITHOUT the spot. 

How to tell when "it's time?"
The fish will often tend to hang around in a corner by herself, or near some plants, or near the bottom, and act a bit unnatural. However, they just as often don't give any warning at all. They usually get really, really fat, and yes, if you shine a flashlight on her, you can see little baby eyeballs looking back at you through the gravid spot.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

cheers for the advice i will sure take some pics when she has them to show to u lot and my avatar is my logo from my site ! :-D 

- Jonno


----------



## roryn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

good luck, i have had over 2 hundred succesful momma guppies in the past year and every one is so amazing like the first.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

well I know guppies are different, but if I shone a flashlight on my platy I started seeing eyes in there about 2 days before they were born. I never saw the gravid spot, but up under her anal fin, it turned all white a couple hours before she started having them. Maybe guppies do similar?


----------



## roryn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

When did you introduce the males into the tank or is it a communitty tank? Anyway the Fegup ( slang for Female guppy like fabaplad....fat balloon platty lol whatever nv) should have here babies 2- 3 1/2 weeks from when the male was introduced. If it was a community tank, well then i would put her in that setup tank now just in case.( i have a communitty tank and once had a fegup have babies when my school bus came and i missed the bus and was late for school waiting for the fish to have the last fry. ) lol whatever nvm off topic again well anyway , just curious what is your setup? Is it just one big aquarium and you are going to raise the fry in it and let momma have her babies naturally there? Because if it is i wouldn't chance it. I have had past expieriences that i had a fegup (lol) push out her babies and then kind of twist her rear sort of trying to face it toward her mouth and then pop out the baby and suck it back in.( I didn't know you could have gups getting vertabrea injury just having a snack, well anyway she is probably pretty desparate to get that little fry so i would recommend a plastic livebearer floting breeding thingamajigger that you can get at walmart or your local petstore. It doesn't really let the fegup move around that much and the babies safely fall into the bottom compartment safe. When she is done having babies, you can easily pull out the top and slide her back into the tank where you had her or wherever and then remove the plastic container thingamajigger that you got from WalMart or your localpetstore and let them swim like happies pxies flying to the heavens. Ok a little exzaggerative then. Well anyway good luck and i hope you get over 1000 from that batch(kidding).


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have a 40 gal community tank i have taken the mother out and put her in the 56 litre nursery tank. She is prop going to have them anyday and i'm looking forward to it..

- Jonno


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

good luck and keep up informed.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

my platy wanted to eat her little ones too, as did the tetras, and danios . I didn't have a net or any breeder equipment, so I had to stand over the goldfish bowl I stuck her in to have them in, and suck them up with a turkey baster the second one popped out...talk about work. she only had 9, but it was a lot of work...so get one of those breeder thingamajigs he was talking about...LOL

BTW they're all still happy and healthy...apparently they didn't mind the turkey baster


----------

